
Larry and Sergey Won't Respect You In The Morning - rams
http://flickr.com/photos/martindavidsson/96160482/
======
angstrom
I could care less what Larry, Sergey, or anyone else thinks. I'd rather have
respect from myself.

------
Elfan
I wonder: a) Where else YC advertised. b) If they stopped after "News from the
Front".

~~~
pg
We advertised in Facebook once. We never met anyone who saw either this ad or
the FB ad, so we never bothered again.

------
breck
Is this meant to be a double entendre?

People that work for big companies, don't earn Larry and Sergey's respect "in
the morning". So big company employees == sluts.

PLEASE SOMEONE TELL ME, HOW CAN I GET A JOB AT THE BIGGEST COMPANY ON EARTH?

~~~
mxh
"PLEASE SOMEONE TELL ME, HOW CAN I GET A JOB AT THE BIGGEST COMPANY ON EARTH?"

Just walk into any Wal-Mart[1]; I'm sure they've got applications lying around
somewhere.

[1][http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune500/2007/perfo...](http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune500/2007/performers/companies/by_employees/index.html)

~~~
eru
I guess the catholic church is bigger. At least is the biggest employer in
Germany according to official statistics.

------
aswanson
If people need to be coerced or prodded away from a cube job, they are not
startup material. Maybe GOOG is the YC entrance exam.

~~~
ced
Your upbringing has a big influence on the type of career that you'll
consider. Someone who is "startup material" might simply not have been exposed
to the right stimuli.

~~~
aswanson
If they haven't been exposed, in the area where that ad was posted (Stanford)
they are comatose or clueless. In either case, who has time to "stimulate" in
a startup context? My guess is a person like that would end up being a net
drag on moving quickly and executing.

~~~
myoung8
You would be surprised how few people at Stanford have any idea what's going
on in the tech world.

Most people are so caught up in studying for the next exam or finishing the
next problem set that they let all these opportunities pass them by.

~~~
trekker7
In my opinion, this is true at Berkeley as well.

~~~
aswanson
Is anyplace in Cali sacred? I feel like Dorothy at the end of the Wizard of
Oz. Pull back the curtain on these places, and there's nothing there...

~~~
trekker7
No no, I'm not saying California isn't a good place to be. Let me elaborate.

I've been in the Bay Area for about 18 years and I absolutely love it here. If
I wasn't raised here I probably wouldn't have gotten interested in startups.
You read about this stuff every day in the newspapers, and when you drive
around on the highways you pass by the offices of hundreds of companies. As a
programmer and an aspiring entrepreneur, I don't think I'd be happy anywhere
else.

SoCal is also great. I was in a high school business club and we used to go
down there all the time for conferences. Santa Monica, San Diego, etc. all
kick ass. The way I think of it is, NorCal is where you go to work, and SoCal
is where you go to vacation.

Like I said, I really don't see myself living anywhere else in the world
besides California. I just wish Berkeley students were more enthusiastic about
startups.

------
hello_moto
There's 1% of chance an entrepreneur would look forward for a job.

~~~
BrandonM
Being an entrepreneur type (at least I like to think so), I can't stand
working for someone else. I hate it, I absolutely can't stand to sell myself
short, which is what I feel working or someone else is. That said, before I
started reading PG's essays, I had no idea of the "other option". I hadn't
even considered web startups or not working for someone else. I didn't even
know what it was that bothered me about working for other people; I always
just thought it was the "daily grind" getting old. Of course, I realize now
that I just felt like I was getting all I could out of my abilities, like I
(hopefully) could in a startup.

So while I may not have been "looking forward" to getting a job, that was all
I ever considered. I think that may be true for a lot of people. Now, of
course, I don't even consider it, except as a last resort. I can't even stand
being tied to the work associated with my Fellowship (for grad school), and
that is much more open-ended.

I guess my point is that advertising like this is definitely valuable. There
are individuals out there like myself who have the drive and the talent and
simply aren't aware of any opportunities outside of the status quo. Thank
goodness I took that random Lisp course....

~~~
aswanson
I didn't think of it from that perspective, but I can see how that would work
in your case. Maybe I'm just looking at it from the wrong angle. I took it as
someone who knew the deal and just didn't want to do it because of a job offer
from a cube farm.

------
schtog
is there no way to get funded by ycombinator in between the winter and summer
founders programs?

------
tocomment
Is this real or a photoshop job?

~~~
rms
real... look at the deformation and ridges and translucency

~~~
paulgb
Yeah, the reflections are all wrong. Definitely photoshopped.

~~~
alaskamiller
The pixels are off. I can tell. I look at pixels a lot.

